# Blue card and permanent residence



## shahriar

Hi,

I will soon receive the EU blue card for four years. I have been told that I can then immediately apply for the permanent residence of Germany since I already had the blue card for 33 months from my previous job. My question are as follows: 

1) After getting the permanent residence, will I lose my blue card or I can keep both? 


2)If I quit the new job after 2 months, will I lose my blue card?


3) I know if I get the permanent residence, I am not allowed to stay out of germany longer than 6 months. My plan is to visit germany every 6 months for 1 week. Is this possible? In this case, must I have a permanent address in Germany or not? I mean may I give back my flat or I must keep it thought I do not live here?

Thanks a lot,
shahriar


----------



## ALKB

shahriar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will soon receive the EU blue card for four years. I have been told that I can then immediately apply for the permanent residence of Germany since I already had the blue card for 33 months from my previous job. My question are as follows:
> 
> 1) After getting the permanent residence, will I lose my blue card or I can keep both?
> 
> 
> 2)If I quit the new job after 2 months, will I lose my blue card?
> 
> 
> 3) I know if I get the permanent residence, I am not allowed to stay out of germany longer than 6 months. My plan is to visit germany every 6 months for 1 week. Is this possible? In this case, must I have a permanent address in Germany or not? I mean may I give back my flat or I must keep it thought I do not live here?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> shahriar



1) You can only have one type of leave. If you have indefinite leave, you can't have a Blue Card on top of that. (Blue Card is first and foremost a work permit that binds you to a specific employer, indefinite leave gives you unrestricted access to the job market.)

2) I don't know, depends on circumstances. Why would you want to do that?

3) This is not what indefinite leave is for. If you leave Germany without keeping a residence there, by law, you need to de-register. Any change in registration of persons on residence permit is automatically submitted to the Ausländeramt. If you leave Germany but stay registered, you need to pay health insurance and taxes in Germany. At least. I do not think this a practical thing to do but I do not know your reasons. Nevermind that this is an offense and if found out you can be fined.

Are you aiming for naturalisation? If you de-register you will break residency. If you leave and not de-register, stamps in you passport can trip you up.


----------



## shahriar

Thank you for your reply.

This is my problem: on one hand, I want to stay in Germany and work here. On the other hand, my parents expect me to return to my country and stay with them. The trade off that I found is that I stay 6 months in Germany and 6 months in my country. My job is a kind of job that home office is normal. Therefore, it might be possible to find a job that the employer lets me work remotely for 6 months. The other option is to find a short-term job every year for 6 months. This is also possible in my field. If I can find such a job, the permanent residence that I will get would be fine. Otherwise, unfortunately, I have to leave Germany. But I like to visit Germany every year as a tourist for pleasure. In this case, I do not want to apply for visa every time that I want to visit Germany, it would be very difficult, time consuming, and perhaps impossible. If the permanent residence is not designed for this purpose, is there any other kind of residence that allows me to do so? Is this possible if I get the German passport? I do not want to do anything illegal, just to use existing rules in the best way. 

Kind regards,
Shahriar




ALKB said:


> 1) You can only have one type of leave. If you have indefinite leave, you can't have a Blue Card on top of that. (Blue Card is first and foremost a work permit that binds you to a specific employer, indefinite leave gives you unrestricted access to the job market.)
> 
> 2) I don't know, depends on circumstances. Why would you want to do that?
> 
> 3) This is not what indefinite leave is for. If you leave Germany without keeping a residence there, by law, you need to de-register. Any change in registration of persons on residence permit is automatically submitted to the Ausländeramt. If you leave Germany but stay registered, you need to pay health insurance and taxes in Germany. At least. I do not think this a practical thing to do but I do not know your reasons. Nevermind that this is an offense and if found out you can be fined.
> 
> Are you aiming for naturalisation? If you de-register you will break residency. If you leave and not de-register, stamps in you passport can trip you up.


----------



## ALKB

shahriar said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> This is my problem: on one hand, I want to stay in Germany and work here. On the other hand, my parents expect me to return to my country and stay with them. The trade off that I found is that I stay 6 months in Germany and 6 months in my country. My job is a kind of job that home office is normal. Therefore, it might be possible to find a job that the employer lets me work remotely for 6 months. The other option is to find a short-term job every year for 6 months. This is also possible in my field. If I can find such a job, the permanent residence that I will get would be fine. Otherwise, unfortunately, I have to leave Germany. But I like to visit Germany every year as a tourist for pleasure. In this case, I do not want to apply for visa every time that I want to visit Germany, it would be very difficult, time consuming, and perhaps impossible. If the permanent residence is not designed for this purpose, is there any other kind of residence that allows me to do so? Is this possible if I get the German passport? I do not want to do anything illegal, just to use existing rules in the best way.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Shahriar


If you want to visit, then you need a visit visa. 

No residence permit covers not residing in Germany. 

If you have a German passport then you can stay outside of Germany as much as you want and visit as much as you want.

You will most likely be required to give up your original nationality and depending on your country's laws, will then require a visa or permit for your country.


----------



## HKG3

shahriar said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> This is my problem: on one hand, I want to stay in Germany and work here. On the other hand, my parents expect me to return to my country and stay with them. The trade off that I found is that I stay 6 months in Germany and 6 months in my country. My job is a kind of job that home office is normal. Therefore, it might be possible to find a job that the employer lets me work remotely for 6 months. The other option is to find a short-term job every year for 6 months. This is also possible in my field. If I can find such a job, the permanent residence that I will get would be fine. Otherwise, unfortunately, I have to leave Germany. But I like to visit Germany every year as a tourist for pleasure. In this case, I do not want to apply for visa every time that I want to visit Germany, it would be very difficult, time consuming, and perhaps impossible. If the permanent residence is not designed for this purpose, is there any other kind of residence that allows me to do so? Is this possible if I get the German passport? I do not want to do anything illegal, just to use existing rules in the best way.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Shahriar


Shahriar

You cannot have your cake and eat it. Permanent residence allows someone to stay but subject to certain conditions. In the UK, your ILR (similar to permanent residence) will be void if you left the UK for more than two years. 

Have you consider trying to get German visas for your parents?


----------



## shahriar

My parents are too old to visit me. Two years in UK is more reasonable than six months in Germany, it works for me! 



HKG3 said:


> Shahriar
> 
> You cannot have your cake and eat it. Permanent residence allows someone to stay but subject to certain conditions. In the UK, your ILR (similar to permanent residence) will be void if you left the UK for more than two years.
> 
> Have you consider trying to get German visas for your parents?


----------



## beppi

1. As ALKB already said above, your blue card will be cancelled if you get permanent residence.
2. Permananet residence lapses if you leave the country for what is officiually called "permament reasons". This is usually interpereted as an absence of 6 months or more, but this is a case-by-case decision. You can apply (at the Ausländeramt) for an exception if you convincingly show that you have to leave for a certain period (longer than 6 months) and plan to return afterwards. They may or may not approve it, but this is your only chance to keep the residence permit for longer absences.
3. A residence permit cannot be used for irregular (touristic) visits. Sorry!


----------



## HKG3

shahriar said:


> My parents are too old to visit me. Two years in UK is more reasonable than six months in Germany, it works for me!


Shahriar

What I meant is to apply for German settlement visas for your parents so that they can stay in Germany with you for the long term.


----------



## shahriar

I understood the limitations of the permanent residence. 

Does the Blue card also pose the same limitations? I mean if I de-register, it would be canceled? I know that with Blue card, I may stay out of Germany at most for 12 months. It is also valid for 4 years. In this case, at least for four years I can occasionally travel to Germany. 



HKG3 said:


> Shahriar
> 
> What I meant is to apply for German settlement visas for your parents so that they can stay in Germany with you for the long term.


----------

